# Heart healthy menu



## texasgirl (Apr 27, 2008)

Does anyone know where to get a heart healthy menu for someone with high blood pressure? Person not good with being told, "Eat things like this or that", and figuring out things, needs an actual menu to follow that is already planned out. Thanks!!


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 27, 2008)

Check out the American Heart Assoc.  website.


----------



## Bilby (Apr 29, 2008)

Likewise with the Australian one.  Don't know if it has exactly what you are after tho.
Healthy Living - Eating and Drinking - Recipes


----------



## Loprraine (Apr 29, 2008)

Here's a two day sample one from the Mayo Clinic.

http://http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/heart-healthy-diet/HB00039

This has some good looking recipes.

Menus from the 2007 Cardiovascular Health Booklet


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 29, 2008)

More:


Heart Healthy Menus
Heart Healthy Diet Recipes and Menus - Eating Well
heart healthy menu - Google Search


----------



## JPolito830 (Apr 29, 2008)

Also some good recipes on MensHealth and Women'sHealth.


----------

